# Getting pipe up elevators...



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

For those of you that have done work in occupied, multiple story buildings have you ever tried to find a way to keep from having to load each pipe on and off the elevators individually?

I have yet to see someone find a way yet. The closest is getting it to the elevator but it never fails that it has to be put on individually. I've been searching hand trucks or trying to think of ways to make a convertible one work but it hasn't happened yet.

I thought about seeing if one of the following would work. 

http://www.amazon.com/Akro-Mils-Folding ... 6&sr=1-411

Naturally it has to be done in 10' lengths and practically only good for 2" and down. Anything above 2" is just gonna have to be done individually.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get an electricians conduit cart.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.adapausa.com/tilt_cart.html


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You can do 4 or 5 sticks of 4" cast with it, if you're brave.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Now that's just what we need! I take it you have used one of these before?

I knew if anyone would answer this topic it would be you lol.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, we always steal them from the sparkys. If you do renos, specially hospitals they are great cause they are easy to cover.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Sheetrock cart with four swivel wheels works good.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Sheetrock cart with four swivel wheels works good.


 You could always just steal a cart from HD.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> You could always just steal a cart from HD.


Cept they don't move sideways unless you torch the center wheels off...:whistling2:

Don't ask me how I know this...:laughing:
Homer doesn't need to know..


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Sheetrock cart with four swivel wheels works good.


only if the elevator is long enough to fit 10' lengths which i have yet to see. Nor will they put the pipe at a high enough angle to remove the need to load them individually.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Hire a Spanish laborer to carry it for you.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Hire a Spanish laborer to carry it for you.


Way to keep it classy..


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

From Spain?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

JWBII said:


> only if the elevator is long enough to fit 10' lengths which i have yet to see. Nor will they put the pipe at a high enough angle to remove the need to load them individually.



Elevator cabins are large enough to put a bed in. If you enter and stick the pipe in one corner you should be able to rotate enough to clear the door. If not your point about a cart is useless you would need to hand load each piece. I have been loading elevators at hospitals for over thirty years and there is not a easy solution but the four wheel swivel gives you the best option.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The conduit cart I linked to should greatly help you out. And not all elevators fit 10footers


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sheetrock cart on large elevators or 1 piece at a time on smaller elevators. Factor in extra time when you bid the job.


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Had to repipe 15th floor once. Sent the elevator to the basement and locked it out, then opened the doors and handed the pipe up through the shaft. It took a while, but running 20' lengths instead of 10' saved time in the end.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

pipefighter said:


> Had to repipe 15th floor once. Sent the elevator to the basement and locked it out, then opened the doors and handed the pipe up through the shaft. It took a while, but running 20' lengths instead of 10' saved time in the end.


Now that's thinking "outside the box"!!!!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> Now that's thinking "outside the box"!!!!!


Even better was soldering 2, 3, 4 or 6" while vertical until we had a 60' pipe leaning on the side of a high rise. Then let the crane lower it in the building. We did that a few times.


----------

